# oldm used carbon



## bobplumb66 (May 16, 2012)

can old used carbon be cleaned adnd or re activated by boiling or bleaching and still be safe to reintroduce back minto the filter canister?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Carbon should not be necessary unless you have a unique issue. It cannot be reactivated to my knowledge. But it can be left in the filter like any other media if you don't need the "carbon-action" for removing a color or odor from your tap water. I don't use it. :thumb:


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, the cheapest way to go with carbon is to just stop using it. You don't need it. Just replace it with more mechanical filtration.


----------

